# Anyone Have Pics Of Aurora Screeechers Sets?



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

According to catalogs and print ads, there were 8 Screeechers sets; 4 slotless sets in 1976 and 4 slotted sets in 1977. I've only seen 2 of the slotless sets and one slotted set. I'm curious if any of you ever saw one of the other sets.

*1976*
Thrill Show (seen)
Interstate Chase (seen)
Dynamite Connection
Drag City

*1977*
Firemen's Thrill Show
Interstate Chase
Spiderman Meets The Fly (seen)
Drag City


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Sorry I don't have better pics, but here are a couple and an Aurora train set that used the same "open and race" concept. :freak:



------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

SCJ:

Is the Interstate Chase set the slotted or slots version?


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

Jeffaary, I never heard of the dynamite set, you have a picture? I will check my stock and see what sets I have. Bob Beers


----------



## mr_aurora (Oct 18, 2005)

I have all 3 of the 1976 sets and none of the 1977 ones.


----------



## jeffaary (Dec 11, 2004)

Bob:

The Dynamite Connection set did not appear in the 1976 Screeechers catalog, but did make an appearance in this ad from 1976. It is the one on the left:










I wonder if any of the 1977 slotted sets other than Spiderman actually got made?


----------



## cephead (Nov 10, 2017)

Did anyone have any pics of the sets open and which cars came with them they could post? been searching the net but cant find any but the spiderman or interstate chase sets.would like to see the other ones.catolog pics would be great also.thanks in advance.


----------

